# The Postmodern Sociological Implications of the Geico Caveman



## Michael (Dec 9, 2009)

Before musing further, allow me to pause and mention that Geico is the only company that I can think of who is operating their marketing strategy with 3 very distinct and unrelated "mascots". They have the Caveman, whom we will deal with in a moment, the gecko, and the wad of cash with the big eyeballs. Each appears to be equally successful at increasing the brand's recognition through humor...something not entirely easy to do with any company, let alone with a company as unexciting as insurance. Very clever and well done!

Now that I've got that slice of praise out of the way, I'd like to bring attention to something really interesting about the Caveman personality. This, by the way, will have nothing to do with the factuality or fallacy of cavemen in general, so if that is what you are hoping for I am sorry to disappoint. What I find so remarkable about this Caveman is the way that Geico has found to use him in a postmodern world. The poor neanderthal is always finding himself in predicaments that insult his intelligence. The tagline is: "So Easy A Caveman Can Do It." The company is referring to the simplicity of getting quotes on their website, but that is hardly what crosses the mind of the audience. The pleasure they receive instead comes from the humor of his peril.

So here's the genius. Despite the avalanche of political correctness in our day, we still live in a world where people in their hearts enjoy making fun of others or looking down upon them. However, it's simply not allowed anymore (unless perhaps it is aimed at a white person). The PC Police have every corner of media and entertainment on lockdown. But Geico has found a loophole--an exception! They have found the perfect tool in which ALL can safely exercise their 'prejudiced' humor and actually feel good about it. Voila! You see, there are no cavemen around to be offended so there is no harm and no foul. And if you do happen to believe in cavemen (pitiable as you may be), well they are all our ancestors so we are no more laughing at another than we are ourselves. It's perfect marketing for 'bigot' in all of us!

In short: Kudos Geico! You have restored hope in all of us that our inner 'intolerance' mustn't be suppressed after all. 

_
*Out of reverent respect for the the politically correct powers that patrol the internet, I should probably add that this is all a joke...sort of._


----------



## Wayne (Dec 9, 2009)

Great insight.

In a similar vein, many years ago the cartoon strip Hagar had Hagar presiding over a banquet and about to tell a story. 

He starts out, "You all know how slow Borogundians are? Well, I was..." and his story goes on for 3 or 4 panels before a guy at the other end of the table shouts out "Hey! I'm a Borogundian!"

Do people still tell Aggie jokes? That's another variation on this theme.


----------



## Michael (Dec 9, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Do people still tell Aggie jokes? That's another variation on this theme.


I grew up in Louisiana/Mississippi so I pretty sure I've heard them all...though 90% would seem inappropriate for this board (or anywhere else for that matter).


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 9, 2009)

Part of the humor with the cavemen, though, is the irony; they are actually socially sophisticated, yet still treated in a stereotypical fashion.


----------



## Michael (Dec 9, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Part of the humor with the cavemen, though, is the irony; they are actually socially sophisticated, yet still treated in a stereotypical fashion.


True, true...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 9, 2009)

Michael Turner said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Part of the humor with the cavemen, though, is the irony; they are actually socially sophisticated, yet still treated in a stereotypical fashion.
> ...



How did you get my senior prom photo!


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 9, 2009)

Ha, ha, good insights and funny thread.


----------



## strangecharm (Dec 10, 2009)

*The Soteriological Implications of the Caveman*

Now let me blow up this thread systematically. The Caveman has invaded the Church.






I seem only to be able to quote popular preachers on this board anymore. Here it goes!



> “If I see one more Southern Baptist Church with a sign out front that says “Salvation So Easy A Caveman Can Do It“, I think I’m going to be thrown in jail. Blasphemy! So easy a caveman can do it? So difficult a salvation that only God can make it possible!”
> 
> --Paul Washer



What do you, my Reformed brothers and sisters think about this? I heard this from my youth, but now Geico has given it a slogan.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Dec 10, 2009)

Michael,
Thank you for that; I was laughing and nodding the whole way. Nice to think through that with you.


----------

